# City of NO Route to Union station?



## dengor (Jun 1, 2017)

What route does the northbound City of New Orleans use to get into Union Station after it departs Homewood?

Specifically, at what location does the train leave the METRA/IC Line, and then how does it get in to Union Station?

Thanks.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 1, 2017)

The train switches off the IC line at the south leg of the St. Charles Air Line and crosses the river using its drawbridge, then stops and backs up into Union Station.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 1, 2017)

The train goes over Metra Electric underneath McCormick Place at about 23rd Street.


----------



## dengor (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

